
Spotify Crackdown Threatens Family Sharing - scarface74
https://www.slashgear.com/spotify-family-plan-crackdown-threatens-account-sharing-28548076/
======
glitcher
> Had Spotify named its family tier “Spotify Household,” it could probably
> have gotten around this controversy – at the cost of a somewhat more awkward
> name, mind.

When Spotify Family was first expanded to allow up to 5 other users under your
account (2016?), it was generally promoted as shareable with family and
friends. I took that at face value and never read the fine print on the TOS,
so I guess my family/friends are probably about to get booted off.

Personally I don't like that it's called "Spotify Family" if I can't share it
with my siblings and parents, none of which live with me.

~~~
scarface74
And this is what happens when as Steve Jobs said about Dropbox - “you’re not a
product, you’re a feature”. Spotify’s whole reason for being in existence is
just an insignificant line item for Apple, Google and Amazon.

They have no reason to follow suit. If they lose a little money on people
sharing accounts, they really don’t care. Their music streaming service is
just a way to get people in their ecosystem.

